# SATA drives, where do USB devices show up?? <solved>

## jongust

I was trying to help a neighbor hook up her Motorola Q phone the other day, and I could not tell where it was located to use the moto4linux application. The default location did not locate the device.

 When I was searching the forums and googling this to find the answer, they all said usb devices show up in /dev/sda, but I have two SATA drives at /dev/sda and /dev/sdb.

 So when I hookup a new usb device, where do I look in /dev to mount it?

 I did a lsusb and it did see the phone connected, but couldnt for the life of me find where to have the program look for it.

 Here is a list of my sd* devices in /dev

sda

sda1

sda2

sda3

sdb

sdb1

sdb2

sg0 ---

sd1  --- not sure what the sg devices are.

 I have a Zen nano, but xfce4 mounts that automatically for me.

I would appreciate any input,

thanks

JonLast edited by jongust on Thu Sep 13, 2007 8:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blkdragon

Heya Jon,

to quickly find out where the device has been added do this right after you plug in the device.

```
 dmesg | tail 
```

this should give you something along the lines of 

```
sda: Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 3964928 512-byte hdwr sectors (2030 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

but you only need the following line:

```
sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda
```

do an 

```
mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/wherever
```

and you'll be able to use the phone like a normal USB drive.

hope this helps.

Cheers,

blkdragon

----------

## snIP3r

hi jon!

if i remember right all the /dev/* entries are created at system startup. so you have a huge amount of entries there even if you do not have that kind of device connected. if you want to know what device your handy uses you can do like blkdragon told you. you can also use this command in a new terminal to check whats going on on your system:

```

tail -f /var/log/messages

```

and then mount the used devicenode like blkdragon told you.

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## linga

The sgx devices are generic SCSI devices. I think you should have one sg device for every block device using the SCSI subsystem (the ones named sd*). These are as far as I know the new SATA/PATA drivers, the USB mass-storage devices and SCSI drivers. There are probably more, for example my DVD-ROM shows up as a SCSI device but I'm not shure about that one)

----------

## jongust

I added solved to this post until I run into any more problems.

----------

